
An office with no walls - jqb
https://blog.whoishiring.io/an-office-with-no-walls/
======
k__
I don't have a problem working with other people on a project, I just don't
need anyone near me while doing so.

Yes, it might force me to be more productive if I have 5 people around me
always watching me, but I gladly sacrafice this kind of increased productivity
for more freedom.

That's why I'm working remote.

